# WYOMING 2020 ANTELOPE



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

We got drawing for Antelope this fall in Wyoming. There will be five (5) of us. Me, my two sons (24 & 22), my hunting buddy and his youngest daughter (24).

We're going DIY on public land. Me and my buddy will drive two trucks, trailers and SXS's out and set up camp. Then pick up our kids at the Casper airport. Then hunt for 4-5 days before we drop them off at the same airport. We might stop in the Black Hills, SD for some SXS riding on the way back home.

It'll be the first out West hunt for the three Young-Uns. LOL. It should be a great time!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> We got drawing for Antelope this fall in Wyoming. There will be five (5) of us. Me, my two sons (24 & 22), my hunting buddy and his youngest daughter (24).
> 
> We're going DIY on public land. Me and my buddy will drive two trucks, trailers and SXS's out and set up camp. Then pick up our kids at the Casper airport. Then hunt for 4-5 days before we drop them off at the same airport. We might stop in the Black Hills, SD for some SXS riding on the way back home.
> 
> It'll be the first out West hunt for the three Young-Uns. LOL. It should be a great time!


Bring a shotgun and try to walk up a prairie grouse? A sharptail or prairie chicken would be fun to get but a sage grouse would be a real trophy. FM


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Forest Meister said:


> Bring a shotgun and try to walk up a prairie grouse? A sharptail or prairie chicken would be fun to get but a sage grouse would be a real trophy. FM


I've heard about them. I've also heard there's a nice little river to fish in nearby. I think it's call the Platte River. LOL.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> We got drawing for Antelope this fall in Wyoming. There will be five (5) of us. Me, my two sons (24 & 22), my hunting buddy and his youngest daughter (24).
> 
> We're going DIY on public land. Me and my buddy will drive two trucks, trailers and SXS's out and set up camp. Then pick up our kids at the Casper airport. Then hunt for 4-5 days before we drop them off at the same airport. We might stop in the Black Hills, SD for some SXS riding on the way back home.
> 
> It'll be the first out West hunt for the three Young-Uns. LOL. It should be a great time!


Congrats! will be a good trip! Thats pretty good service offering airport pickup. How many points did your group draw with? My group has 3 ANT points for WY, I think we will hold out a few more years.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

What are your hunt dates? Brother and friend are going out last two weeks of Oct. I am leaning towards tagging along. They got elk tags.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

stickman1978 said:


> What are your hunt dates? Brother and friend are going out last two weeks of Oct. I am leaning towards tagging along. They got elk tags.


My buddy and I should arrive late Sept 17. We'll be setting up camp and scouting on the 18th. Two of our kids fly in on the 18th, and one on the 19th (he has a wedding in St. Louis to attend on the 18th). So we'll be hunting the 19th -23rd. You should go with your Bro. It would be fun. I love elk hunting!



steelyspeed said:


> Congrats! will be a good trip! Thats pretty good service offering airport pickup. How many points did your group draw with? My group has 3 ANT points for WY, I think we will hold out a few more years.


Thanx! "Good service offering airport pickup" LOL, ...the things we do for our kids...right?

We had (7) points, and we also applied for the NR Special tags which are more money. We wanted to make sure we drew this year because the schedule worked for all of us. Chances are slim it would work for all of us next year or after. Life gets in the way, especially for younger people...jobs, houses, bills, weddings, babies. This year just seemed to be the best option.

It should be a GREAT TRIP for the kids, and for us Dad's too. I think my Buddy and I are more excited than the kids...at least right now. LOL.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Sounds fun !!! Don't forget about the prairie dogs to shoot as well. Love it out there, would've never left if GF didn't get pregnant out there.. She missed me 

Enjoy, looking forward to write up


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

what unit you hunting?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

obeRON said:


> what unit you hunting?


Area 69-1, for Bucks.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

snortwheeze said:


> Sounds fun !!! Don't forget about the prairie dogs to shoot as well. Love it out there, would've never left if GF didn't get pregnant out there.. She missed me
> 
> Enjoy, looking forward to write up


Hmmm...we have a couple long range target rifles in .223...Hmmm.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Hmmm...we have a couple long range target rifles in .223...Hmmm.



Bring them !!!


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

We also have pronghorn tags. We'll be focusing on the pronghorn. Our first pronghorn hunt. I'm getting around to ordering my second book on them. Polar opposite animal than bear and fairly different from deer in terms of behavior and biology.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

shaffe48b said:


> We also have pronghorn tags. We'll be focusing on the pronghorn. Our first pronghorn hunt. I'm getting around to ordering my second book on them. Polar opposite animal than bear and fairly different from deer in terms of behavior and biology.


What was your first book? Did you like it? I was thinking about picking one up also.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome man. I'll have 4 points this year, I hope to get out there and get a goat with my bow.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> What was your first book? Did you like it? I was thinking about picking one up also.


https://www.amazon.com/Pronghorn-Hunting-Complete-Hunter-Bridges/dp/0865731578

I didnt pay 55 for it though. It looks like a generic hunting book but I just skipped the gear and rifles sections the second time I read it. You could probably just skip this section entirely and move onto the next book.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

shaffe48b said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Pronghorn-Hunting-Complete-Hunter-Bridges/dp/0865731578
> 
> I didnt pay 55 for it though. It looks like a generic hunting book but I just skipped the gear and rifles sections the second time I read it. You could probably just skip this section entirely and move onto the next book.


LOL. Okay, thanks for the advice.


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Sounds like it goings to be a fun hunt. Good luck.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

It's getting closer. Only about 5-1/2 weeks away. I am not even close to being ready. We're going without guides on public land and we'll be truck/trailer camping. Lots of more stuff to buy/pack. It's a limited entry unit so we should see lots of Antelope, and hopefully not too many other hunters.

09/16 AM - My buddy and I will be driving two rigs & trailers w/ SXS's inside, leaving early AM hoping to arrive 09/17 by dark. It's exactly 1,400 miles. We're guessing close to 24 hours of drive time since we're towing trailers.

09/18 - We'll be picking out a camp site, setting up, starting to scout, and then off to the Casper airport to pick up 2 of our 3 kids.

09/19 & 09/20 - We'll be hunting for both days, then picking up the 3rd kid from the airport Sunday night.

09/21 - Hunt all day.

09/22 - Drop the first 2 kids off at the airport early AM. Then hunt the rest of the day.

09/23 & 09/24 - Hopefully by then our 3 kids will all have punched their tags, then my buddy and I can start hunting. LOL.

After that my buddy, my oldest son and I will take our time heading home. We might even stop in the Black Hills for some sight seeing. We'll see how it goes. 

It's going to be a busy hunt, but its the only way we could get all five of our schedules to mesh to make it happen. We'll have to remain flexible. It should be a great trip. Especially since it's the first Western hunt for all three of our kids. Can't wait!


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Just FYI. Don't underestimate the power of BSing with locals at the watering hole. We gained access to a couple thousand acres near buffalo two years ago for $150! Tagged 3 bucks in one day on that property. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

lunger, (Sorry, I couldn't resist. My favorite movie is Tombstone. LOL.)

Sooo...your advice is...go to a watering hole and offer money to the locals. LOL. I'm in!


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey man thanks for the concise and detailed report and pics I almost feel like I got to hunt out west this year lol
They say if you want to get hooked on hunting out west do a rifle pronghorn hunt ! Now you have to try it with archery gear


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

timbrhuntr said:


> Hey man thanks for the concise and detailed report and pics I almost feel like I got to hunt out west this year lol
> They say if you want to get hooked on hunting out west do a rifle pronghorn hunt ! Now you have to try it with archery gear


Timbrhuntr,

Thank you for the kind words.

I’ve heard that too...which is why we chose this for our first Western Big Game hunt for our kids. They are now officially addicted. LOL. I don’t know about the archer gear though. LOL.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Timbrhuntr,
> 
> Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> I’ve heard that too...which is why we chose this for our first Western Big Game hunt for our kids. They are now officially addicted. LOL. I don’t know about the archer gear though. LOL.


Great story and a hunt that will be remembered for the rest of your lives.

Not an archer? How about trying with muzzle loaders? FM


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Forest Meister said:


> Great story and a hunt that will be remembered for the rest of your lives.
> 
> Not an archer? How about trying with muzzle loaders? FM


Thank you FM,

I do like ML. But I’d have to buy two more of them to go. Lol.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I do like ML. But I’d have to buy two more of them to go. Lol.


Christmas is just around the corner! FM


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Forest Meister said:


> Christmas is just around the corner! FM


I suppose. Lol. 

We’re already starting think about next years hunt. We might go to CO for Muley’s.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

My first shot was also through the heart and I assume lungs but he did not bleed out the mouth. Antelope, like bear, are said not to leave good blood trails.

50 yards is a good max range for offhand shots assuming you aren't extremely well practiced.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Loved this Grizz, every bit of it. Thanks for taking us along for the ride.

Congratulations to everyone involved!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

WMU05 said:


> Loved this Grizz, every bit of it. Thanks for taking us along for the ride.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone involved!


WMU05,

Thank you very much. My pleasure. We planned this hunt for 8 years. We all burned 7 preference points. We just had to wait until they all got through college.

My son Myles just thanked me again, for the 5th or 6th time, for taking him on this trip. He said it was one of the best trips of his entire life! I can’t describe how proud and satisfied I was to hear that. We will be planning another trip soon.

My advice to every hunting parent out there...teach your kids to hunt, take them hunting with you, and when they get old enough take them hunting out West. I find that my relationships with my two sons (who are 22 and 24 years old) grows stronger after every hunt. This one was huge!

Take care.


----------

